# Echolote/GPS vom Echolotzentrum / Neue Kataloge 2007 als Download



## Echolotzentrum (18. Dezember 2006)

Echolotkauf /Beratung bei Angelgeräte Schlageter

Sie möchten sich ein Echolot kaufen und wissen nicht welches?
Dann rufen Sie uns an unter 05255 934700. Denn wir haben uns auf Beratung und Service spezialisiert!

*Beratung:* Welches Gerät wird wirklich gebraucht? Die Unterschiede sind enorm und auch innerhalb von Echolotserien nicht vergleichbar. Und auch wir werden regemäßig auf Neuheiten und technische Veränderungen geschult
*Echolot und GPS Schulungen:* Verteilt über ganz Deutschland in regelmäßigen Abständen finden diese Schulungen statt (Berlin, Hamburg, München, Paderborn, BOOT Düsseldorf, usw.). Kunden von Angelgeräte Schlageter nehmen selbstverständlich kostenlos teil, der normale Schulungspreis liegt bei € 49,00. Schulungsdauer ca 6 Stunden (Themenbereiche: Technik, Unterschiede, Hersteller, Echolotbilder lesen, GPS Technik, Bedienung, digitale Seekarten, usw.) 
*Telefonhotline für Kunden:* Wenn Sie Fragen haben zu Ihrem Gerät, wird Ihnen jederzeit ein geschulter Mitarbeiter weiterhelfen. Gerade bei den Feineinstellungen und der erweiterten Bedienung stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung.
*Wir bieten ALLE Hersteller:* Wir vertreiben erfolgreich LOWRANCE, EAGLE, HUMMINBIRD, SMARTCAST FUNKECHOLOTE, GARMIN, FURUNO, usw.
*Abholservice bei Reklamationen!* Wir schicken bei Reklamationen DPD bei Ihnen vorbei und kümmern uns um die schnelle Reklamationsabwicklung! 
*Stellen Sie sich bitte diese Fragen:* Warum ist ein Lowrance besser als ein Eagle? Warum benötigt kaum jemand ein Flachwasserecholot? Was zeigt mir ein Echolot wirklich an? Warum funktioniert die FISH ID nicht? Wofür wie viel Sendeleistung? Wie breit ist der Geberwinkel wirklich? Was bedeuten die unterschiedlichen Frequenzen? Welche erreichbare Tiefe bieten bestimmte Echolote?
Besuchen Sie unsere Internetseite www.echolotzentrum.de, unsere Ebayangebote unter dem Namen SEEOLM oder rufen Sie uns an unter 05255 934700. Wir helfen Ihnen sehr gerne weiter!


Unsere Kataloge 2007 als DOWNLOAD / Jetzt NEU !​

Sie können sich ganz einfach die gewünschten Spezialkataloge downloaden als PDF. Nur anklicken und los geht´s. Oder bestellen Sie Ihren Wunschbereich KOSTENLOS als Papierkatalog (Siehe Seitenleiste).​ 



*Reisen 2007* (Uwe Onken 2007 im Romsdalfjord) (PDF 1,5 MB) 
*Echolote & GPS 2006* (Garmin, Lowrance, Eagle, Humminbird) (PDF 5,9 MB) Achtung: Überarbeitet mit Neuheiten von 2007
*Bekleidung 2007* (Jagd-, Regen- und Thermobekleidung, Outdoor, Petzl Kopflampen) (PDF 11,9 MB)

*Schwimmanzüge 2007* (Baleno, Mullion, Abu, Regatta, DAM) (PDF 2,6 MB) 
*Graninge 2007* (Wanderschuhe, -Stiefel und Handschuhe aus Schweden / Tipp: www.graninge-outdoor.com) (PDF 1,3 MB)
*Elektromotoren 2007* (Minn Kota, Zebco Rhino, Torqeedo, Motorguide, Batterien, Ladegeräte) (PDF 18,3 MB) 
*Schlauchboote 2007* (Allroundmarin, Bootszubehör) (PDF 2,1 MB)
*Sonstiges 2007* (Petzl Kopflampen jetzt mit neuer E+Lite) (PDF 0,8 MB) ​
Achtung: Sämtliche Preise von Echoloten, GPS und E-Motoren sind SERVICE PREISE (inkl. Beratung, technischer Support und Schulung)​


----------

